# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم الضرائب؟ أمر حيرني !!

## لجين الندى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما أعرفه سابقا هو تحريم الضرائب
لكن اليوم قرأت رسالة ماجستير أنها مشروعة، واستدلوا على ذلك ببعض الأدلة

ثم ذكر أن هناك خلاف فيها بين من يقول: لا تجوز لأنه ليس في المال حق سوى الزكاة
وبين من يقول: تجوز لأن في المال حق سوى الزكاة.

فمن يفهمني هذا الأمر؟

----------


## محمد رفيق الشوبكي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما اسم رسالة الماجستير هذه؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم، كما قيل: ليس كل خلاف جاء معتبرًا إلا خلاف له حق من النظر.
فمن أباح الضرائب مطلقًا فهو مخطئ بلا شك؛ وذلك لأنَّ الله تعالى أمرنا بدفع الزكاة، ولم يأمرنا بدفع شيء آخر؛ فكيف يلزمون الناس بشيء لم يلزمنا الله تعالى به.
وأما أخذ الضرائب من القادرين عند حاجة الدولة، حيث احتاجت لذلك بعد أخذ الزكاة، ونفاذ المال من بيت المال، فهذا أيضًا جائز للمصلحة.

----------


## لجين الندى

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ما اسم رسالة الماجستير هذه؟


بارك الله فيكم
الرسالة غير منشورة على النت
لكن باذن الله أصور الصفحات التي فيها سؤالي وأنزلها هنا وأذكر اسم الرسالة 

لأنه 90% قد أكون أنا المخطئة كوني لم أفهم المسألة جيدا بعد
فلا ينفع أن أذكر اسمها فقط وأُخطئها، وأكون أنا المخطئة.

----------


## لجين الندى

> بارك الله فيكم، كما قيل: ليس كل خلاف جاء معتبرًا إلا خلاف له حق من النظر.
> فمن أباح الضرائب مطلقًا فهو مخطئ بلا شك؛ وذلك لأنَّ الله تعالى أمرنا بدفع الزكاة، ولم يأمرنا بدفع شيء آخر؛ فكيف يلزمون الناس بشيء لم يلزمنا الله تعالى به.
> وأما أخذ الضرائب من القادرين عند حاجة الدولة، حيث احتاجت لذلك بعد أخذ الزكاة، ونفاذ المال من بيت المال، فهذا أيضًا جائز للمصلحة.


وفيكم بارك الله .. ونفع بكم
أحسنتم فقد أشرتم الى ما كان مُشكل بالنسبة لي.

طيب:
هناك جزية، وهناك خراج، وهناك عشور، وهناك مكوس.. جميعها نسميها ضرائب. لكن الفرق بينها هو:
الجزية: هي ما يدفعه أهل الذمة مقابل أن يعيشوا في أرضنا ويكونوا تحت حمايتنا.
الخراج: عندما نستولي على أرضهم، فإنا نترك لهم أرضهم، بشرط الخراج.
العشور: هي الأموال التي تؤخذ من أهل الذمة مقابل أن تمر تجارتهم من أرضنا.
المكوس: هي الأموال التي تؤخذ من المسلمين أنفسهم عند ادخال بضاعتهم إلى بلادهم أو إلى بلاد مسلمين آخرين.

الثلاث الأولى تجوز، والأخيرة لا تجوز الا في حال الضرورة.

هل ما فهمته صحيح؟ أم أن هناك فروق أخرى غير ما ذكرت؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وفيكم بارك الله .. ونفع بكم
> أحسنتم فقد أشرتم الى ما كان مُشكل بالنسبة لي.
> 
> طيب:
> هناك جزية، وهناك خراج، وهناك عشور، وهناك مكوس.. جميعها نسميها ضرائب. لكن الفرق بينها هو:
> الجزية: هي ما يدفعه أهل الذمة مقابل أن يعيشوا في أرضنا ويكونوا تحت حمايتنا.
> الخراج: عندما نستولي على أرضهم، فإنا نترك لهم أرضهم، بشرط الخراج.
> العشور: هي الأموال التي تؤخذ من أهل الذمة مقابل أن تمر تجارتهم من أرضنا.
> المكوس: هي الأموال التي تؤخذ من المسلمين أنفسهم عند ادخال بضاعتهم إلى بلادهم أو إلى بلاد مسلمين آخرين.
> ...


كلامكم صحيح تمامًا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم جميعا .
أخرج مسلم في صحيحه من حديث بريدة رضي الله عنه ـ وفيه ـ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ... اذهبي فأرضعيه حتى تفطميه . فلما فطمته أتته بالصبي في يده كسرة خبز فقالت هذا يا نبي الله قد فطمته وقد أكل الطعام فدفع الصبي إلى رجل من المسلمين ثم أمر بها فحفر لها إلى صدرها وأمر الناس فرجموها فيقبل خالد بن الوليد بحجر فرمى رأسها فتنضح الدم على وجه خالد فسبها فسمع نبي الله صلى الله عليه و سلم سبع إياها فقال ( مهلا يا خالد فوالذي نفسي بيده لقد تابت توبة لو تابها صاحب مكس لغفر له ) 

نعم قد قرأت رسالة علمية ذهب صاحبها إلى جواز أخذ الضرائب . والقول بإطلاق ذلك ضعيف بل شاذ ، وهو خلاف اتفاق العلماء .

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى 28 / 278 :
 فصارت الأموال في هذا الزمان وما قبله ثلاثة أنواع : نوع يستحق الإمام قبضه بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع كما ذكرناه ونوع يحرم أخذه بالإجماع كالجبايات التي تؤخذ من أهل القرية لبيت المال ؛ لأجل قتيل قتل بينهم وإن كان له وارث أو على حد ارتكبه وتسقط عنه العقوبة بذلك وكالمكوس التي لا يسوغ وضعها اتفاقا . ونوع فيه اجتهاد وتنازع كمال من له ذو رحم وليس بذي فرض ولا عصبة ونحو ذلك ..أهـ

فلا يجوز فرض الضرائب إلا إذا دعت الضرورة لفرضها ، في حالات معينة كنفاد بيت المال ، أو في حالة الجهاد والحرب ، وذلك على سبيل الاستثناء دون أن يكون هو الأصل ،  وذلك على الأغنياء ، بعكس ما يفعل الآن على الفقراء والأغنياء سواء ، بل قد يكون في بعض البلدان على الفقراء أكثر ، والله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

وقال ابن القيم في أحكام أهل الذمة :
قال أبو عبيد: وكان المكس له أصل في الجاهلية يفعله ملوك العرب والعجم جميعا فكانت سنتهم أن يأخذوا من التجار عشر أموالهم إذا مروا بها عليهم يبين ذلك ما في كتب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن كتب من أهل الأمصار مثل ثقيف والبحرين ودومة الجندل وغيرهم ممن أسلم أنهم لا يحشرون ولا يعشرون فعلمنا بهذا أنه كان من سنة الجاهلية مع أحاديث فيه كثيرة.
فأبطل الله تعالى ذلك برسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبالإسلام وجاءت فريضة الزكاة..أهـ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وقال الشاطبي في الاعتصام :إنا إذا قررنا إماما مطاعا مفتقرا إلى تكثير الجنود لسد الثغور وحماية الملك المتسع الأقطار وخلا بيت المال وارتفعت حاجات الجند إلى ما لا يكفيهم فللإمام إذا كان عدلا أن يوظف على الأغنياء ما يراه كافيا لهم في الحال إلى أن يظهر مال بيت المال ثم إليه النظر في توظيف ذلك على الغلات والثمار وغير ذلك كيلا يؤدى تخصيص الناس به إلى إيحاش القلوب وذلك يقع قليلا من كثير بحيث لا يجحف بأحد ويحصل المقصود
وإنما لم ينقل مثل هذا عن الأولين لاتساع مال بيت المال في زمانهم بخلاف زماننا فإن القضية فيه أحرى ووجه المصلحة هنا ظاهر فإنه لو لم يفعل الإمام ذلك النظام بطلب شوكة الإمام وصارت ديارنا عرضة لاستيلاء الكفار وإنما نظام ذلك كله شوكة الإمام بعدله ، فالذين يحذرون من الدواهي لو تنقطع عنهم الشوكة يستحقرون بالإضافة إليها أموالهم كلها فضلا عن اليسير منها فإذا عورض هذا الضرر العظيم بالضرر اللاحق لهم بأخذ البعض من أموالهم فلا يتمارى في ترجيح الثاني عن الاول
وهو مما يعلم من مقصود الشرع قبل النظر في الشواهد
والملائمة الاخرى - أن الأب في طفله أو الوصى في يتيمه أو الكافل فيمن يكفله مامور برعاية الأصلح له وهو يصرف ماله إلى وجوه من النفقات أو المؤن المحتاج إليها
وكل ما يراه سببا لزياة ما له أو حراسته من التلف جاز له بذل المال في تحصيله
ومصلحة الإسلام عامة لا تتقاصر عن مصلحة طفل ولا نظر إمام المسلمين يتقاعد عن نظر واحد من الآحاد في حق محجوره
ولو وطىء الكفار أرض الإسلام لوجب القيام بالنصرة وإذا دعاهم الإمام وجبت الإجابة وفيه إتعاب النفوس وتعريضها إلى الهلكة زيادة إلى انفاق المال
وليس ذلك إلا لحماية الدين ومصلحة المسلمين
فإذا قدرنا هجومهم واستشعر الإمام في الشوكة ضعفا وجب على الكافة إمدادهم
كيف والجهاد في كل سنة واجب على الخلق وإنما يسقط باشتغال المرتزقة فلا يتمارى في بذل المال لمثل ذلك
وإذا قدرنا انعدام الكفار الذين يخاف من جهتهم فلا يؤمن من انفتاح باب الفتن بين المسلمين فالمسالة على حالها كما كانت وتوقع الفساد عتيد فلا بد من الحراس
فهذه ملاءمة صحيحة إلا انها في محل ضرورة فتقدر بقدرها فلا يصح هذا الحكم إلا مع وجودها
والاستقراض في الأزمات إنما يكون حيث يرجى لبيت المال دخل ينتظر أو يرتجى ، وأما إذا لم ينتظر شىء وضعفت وجوه الدخل بحيث لا يغنى كبير شىء فلا بد من جريان حكم التوظيف .
وهذه المسألة نص عليها الغزالى في مواضع من كتبه وتلاه في تصحيحها ابن العربى في أحكام القرآن له وشرط جواز ذلك كله عندهم عدالة الإمام وإيقاع التصرف في أخذ المال وإعطائه على الوجه المشروع .أهـ

----------


## لجين الندى

> كلامكم صحيح تمامًا


بارك الله فيكم .. ونفع بكم.. وجزاكم كل خير

----------


## لجين الندى

الأخ الفاضل أبو مالك أفدتني كثيرا
نفع الله بكم.. ويسر أمركم.. وجزاكم كل خير

----------


## لجين الندى

الرسالة التي كنت أسأل عنها هي:
(الضرائب في النظام المالي الاسلامي) لابراهيم خريس

صورت بعض الصفحات المطلوبة:

لاحظ في الصورة الأولى محتويات الفصل، حيث قال:
في المطلب الأول من المبحث الثاني: أدلة مشروعية الضرائب.
وفي المطلب الثاني: آراء العلماء في مشروعية الضرائب:
الفرع الأول: آراء بعض المفكرين.
الفرع الثاني: خلاف الفقهاء حول مشروعية الضرائب.

طيب هو يقول أنها مشروعة ويستدل على ذلك، ثم يذكر خلاف وان بعضهم قال أنها غير مشروعة ولا يوجد حق غير الزكاة!!
هذا الذي لم أفهمه.

طبعا الصور غير متتالية، فقط صورت بداية المطلب الأول، وبداية الفرع الأول والثاني من المطلب الثاني.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> .. جميعها نسميها ضرائب.


بارك الله فيكم .
نعم ، لا مشاحة في الاصطلاح ، لكن الوقوف على المصطلحات الشرعية أولى ، لاسيما إذا كان التداخل يسبب لبسا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ما نقلتموه يذكره بعض المعاصرين ـ ليس فقط صاحب هذه الرسالة ـ الذين يجيزون الضرائب ويجعلونها كأصل .
مع أن الحديث الذي ذكرته في مشاركتي الأولي صريح في التحريم وأنه من كبائر الذنوب .
قال القاضي عياض في إكمال المعلم 5 / 272:
 فيه دليل على عظيم ذنب صاحب المكس ، وذلك لكثرة تباعات الناس عليه وظلامتهم قِبَله ، وأخذه أموالهم بغير حقها ، وسن سنة سيئة مستمرة استمرار الحقوق .أهـ
وقال النووي في شرح مسلم 11 / 203:
فيه أن المكس من أقبح المعاصي والذنوب الموبقات وذلك لكثرة مطالبات الناس له وظلاماتهم عنده وتكرر ذلك منه وانتهاكه للناس وأخذ أموالهم بغير حقها وصرفها في غير وجهها أهـ

وقال أبو العباس القرطبي في المفهم :
 صاحب المكس : هو الذي يأخذ من الناس ما لا يلزمهم شرعًا من الوظائف المالية بالقهر والجبر . ولا شك في أنه من أعظم الذنوب ، وأكبرها ، وأفحشها ، فإنَّه غصب ، وظلمٌ ، وعَسفٌ على الناس ، وإشاعةٌ للمنكر ، وعملٌ به ، ودوامٌ عليه . ومع ذلك كلِّه : فإن تاب من ذلك ، وردَّ المظالم إلى أربابها صحَّت توبته ، وقبلت ، لكنَّه بعيد أن يتخلص من ذلك ؟ لكثرة الحقوق وانتشارها في النَّاس ، وعدم تعيين المظلومين ، وهؤلاء كضمان ما لا يجوز ضمان أصله من الزكوات ، والمواريث ، والملاهي ، والمرتَّبين في الطرق ، إلى غير ذلك مِمَّا قد كثر في الوجود ، وعمل عليه في سائر البلاد .أهـ


قلت : والعجب ممن ينقل عن بعض هؤلاء الأئمة أنهم يجيزون الضرائب بإطلاق ، مع أن كلامهم يصب في التحريم في الأصل ، وجوازه استثناء .
فمثلا : 
كلام ابن حزم في المحلى :
فرض على الأغنياء من كل بلد أن يقوموا بفقرائهم ، ويجبرهم السلطان على ذلك إن لم تقم الزكوات بهم .
فمعنى كلامه أن لولي الأمر توظيف أموال الأغنياء ما يلزم الفقراء ، لكنه مشروط بأن الزكاة أديت ولكنها لم تكف لذلك ؛ لأسباب عارضة على المسلمين.
وكذا كلام العز بن عبد السلام .
وكلام الجويني في "غياث الأمم" نفس الأمر يصب في مصب واحد وهو أن التوظيف يكون من باب الاستثناء ، لا الأصل .
فلا أدري كيف يفهم كلام هؤلاء الفقهاء وغيرهم بهذا الشكل مع وضوحه وجلائه !

----------


## لجين الندى

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

اذن تقصد أن الأصل فيها التحريم، لكن تستثنى حالات تجوز فيها.
فعند قولي يجوز لا بد أن أضع لهذا الجواز شروط أو قيود.

بالمناسبة هذا الكلام قد ذكره الباحث ، فقال:




ولعله لو أضاف شرطا صريحا وهو: عدم وجود مال في بيت المال، وعدم كفاية الزكاة لحاجات المسلمين، لكان أفضل.
وهو ما أشرتم اليه في مشاركتكم السابقة




> ويجبرهم السلطان على ذلك إن لم تقم الزكوات بهم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> اذن تقصد أن الأصل فيها التحريم، 
> 
> ولعله لو أضاف شرطا صريحا وهو: عدم وجود مال في بيت المال، وعدم كفاية الزكاة لحاجات المسلمين، لكان أفضل.


نعم الأصل في ذلك التحريم بل إنه من كبائر الذنوب كما سبق .
وما ذكرتموه من بقية الشروط لا بد منه .
ولكن ينبغي التنبيه هنا أن الواقع الأليم الذي يمر به المسلمون هو أن السلطات الجائرة تفرض عليهم الضرائب وتجعل ذلك أصلا لا يجوز الخروج عنه قيد أنملة ، وهذا هو عين الظلم والجور ، ومن يتكلم من المعاصرين المقربين إلى الحكام لا يفصلون بل يفتون بالجواز مطلقا ، فلذا ينبغي التشدد في هذا الأمر والإفتاء بتحريمه  حتى لا يتساهل أحد ، لأنه فرض وجبر بما لم يأت به الشرع الحنيف ، في حين أنهم ضيعوا الزكاة وغيرها من الأمور الشرعية. والله المستعان .

----------


## لجين الندى

أجدتم وأفدتم
فتح الله عليكم .. ونفع بكم .. ويسر أمركم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاكم الله خيرا على طرح ما عندكم ، ونحن جميعا نستفيد من خلال المناقشة ، بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم ، ولا أنسى أن أشكر أخانا المفضال أبا يوسف محمد طه على ما أفاد به أولاً .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جاء في ((فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة)) (23/ 489):
سؤال:
قرأت في كتاب (الزواجر عن اقتراف الكبائر) لابن حجر الهيتمي في حكم المكوس، ونهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنها وأن أصحابها أشد الناس عذابا يوم القيامة، فلدينا في مصر يعتمد الاقتصاد القومي على تحصيل الرسوم الجمركية على الواردات والصادرات، وهذه الرسوم بالتالي يقوم التجار بإضافتها إلى ثمن البضاعة المباعة بالتجزئة للجمهور، وبهذه الأموال المحصلة تقوم الدولة بمشروعاتها المختلفة لبناء مرافق الدولة، فأرجو من فضيلتكم توضيح حكم هذه الرسوم وحكم الجمارك والعمل بها، وهل يعتبر نفس حكم المكوس أم لا يعتبر نفس الحكم؟ أرجو توضيح هذا الأمر؟ لأنني أعمل بمصلحة الجمارك، فهل هذا العمل حرام أم حلال؟ وبالتالي يتسنى لي التصرف حتى لا يصيبنا عذاب الله عز وجل، علما بأنني أعمل في مجال الحسابات والاستحقاقات مرتبات العاملين.
فأجابت:
 تحصيل الرسوم الجمركية على الواردات والصادرات من المكوس، والمكوس حرام، والعمل بها حرام، ولو كانت مما يصرفها ولاة الأمور في المشروعات المختلفة، كبناء مرافق الدولة لنهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أخذ المكوس، وتشديده فيه، فقد ثبت في حديث عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه في رجم الغامدية التي ولدت من الزنا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «والذي نفسي بيده لقد تابت توبة لو تابها صاحب مكس لغفر له» الحديث رواه أحمد ومسلم وأبو داود، وروى أحمد وأبو داود والحاكم عن عقبة بن عامر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: «لا يدخل الجنة صاحب مكس» وصححه الحاكم، وقد قال الذهبي في كتابه (الكبائر) : والمكاس داخل في عموم قوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا السَّبِيلُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَظْلِمُونَ النَّاسَ وَيَبْغُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ} والمكاس من أكبر أعوان الظلمة، بل هو من الظلمة أنفسهم، فإنه يأخذ ما لا يستحق، ويعطيه لمن لا يستحق، واستدل على ذلك بحديث بريدة وحديث عقبة المتقدمين، ثم قال: والمكاس فيه شبه من قاطع الطريق، وهو من اللصوص، وجابي المكس وكاتبه وشاهده وآخذه من جندي وشيخ وصاحب راية- شركاء في الوزر، آكلون للسحت والحرام. انتهى. ولأن ذلك من أكل أموال الناس بالباطل، وقد قال تعالى: {وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ} ولما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال في خطبته بمنى يوم العيد في حجة الوداع: «إن دماءكم وأموالكم وأعراضكم عليكم حرام كحرمة يومكم هذا في بلدكم هذا في شهركم هذا» فعلى المسلم أن يتقي الله ويدع طرق الكسب الحرام، ويسلك طرق الكسب الحلال، وهي كثيرة ولله الحمد، ومن يستغن يغنه الله، قال الله تعالى: {وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ} {وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا} وقال {يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْرًا} وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... نائب الرئيس ... الرئيس
عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حكم العمل في الجباية (الضرائب) والعرافةالسؤال
هل يجوز العمل في إدارات الضرائب 
هناك حديث لا أحفظ نصه ينهى المسلم أن يعمل جابيا أو عريفا في الوقت الذي لا يعمل فيه بالشرع.
أرجو شرح هذا الحديث و جزاكم الله خيرا
الإجابــة:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد: 
فإنه يجوز للدولة أن تفرض ضرائب على المواطنين لتوفر بما تجنيه من الضرائب الخدمات اللازمة كتعبيد الطرق وبناء المستشفيات والمدارس، لكن بشرط أن تستنفد كل ما في بيت المال (الخزينة العامة)، أما إذا جعلت ضرائب على المواطنين بدون مقابل، أو جعلتها عليهم وفي بيت المال ما يكفي للقيام بالخدمات اللازمة والمصلحة العامة فإن ذلك محرم شرعاً، وآخذها لا يدخل الجنة كما ثبت في المسند من حديث عقبة بن عامر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا يدخل الجنة صاحب مكس" يعني: العشار. والمكوس: هي الضرائب ونحوها مما يؤخذ بغير حق شرعي. كما أن جواز الأخذ للحاجة الضريبية مقيد كذلك بما إذا لم يكن هنالك تسيب أو سوء استخدام في المال العام. والعمل في إدارات الضرائب ينبني حكمه على نوعية الجباية، وعلى ذلك ففيه تفصيل:
1- فإن كانت مصلحة الضرائب تراعي الشرع ولا ترهق الناس بالضرائب الباهظة، وتنفق هذه الأموال في مصالح المسلمين.. مع خلو الخزينة العامة للدولة من الأموال، فعندئذ يجوز للمرء العمل في إداراتها، لكن يجب على العامل أن يلتزم العدل، وأن يبتعد عن الظلم، وليحذر من الرشاوى التي تعرض عليه، ليخفف مقدار الضريبة أو ليتجاوز عنها. 
2- وإن كانت الدولة تفرض الضرائب على المواطنين بدون مقابل، أو كان العمل في مصلحة الضرائب يخضع لقوانين مخالفة للشرع، فلا يجوز جباية هذه الضرائب ولا العمل فيها في هذه الحالة، لقوله تعالى: (ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان) [المائدة: 2].
وأما الحديث المسؤول عنه فقد ورد بعدة روايات منها: ما رواه أحمد، وأبو داود عن المقدام بن معديكرب أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ضرب على منكبه ثم قال له: "أفلحت يا قُُدَيْم إن مت ولم تكن أميراً ولا كاتباً ولا عريفاً" وقديم: تصغير مقدام وهو تصغير ترخيم. وعند الطبراني وابن حبان عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ليأتين عليكم أمراء يقرّبون شرار الناس، ويؤخرون الصلاة عن مواقيتها، فمن أدرك ذلك منكم، فلا يكونن عريفاً، ولا شرطياً، ولا جابياً" صححه ابن حبان، وضعفه غيره. 
وعند أبي داود قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن العرافة حق، ولابد للناس من العرفاء، ولكن العرفاء في النار". قال في عون المعبود: وهذا قاله تحذيراً من التعرض للرياسة والحرص عليها لما في ذلك من الفتنة، وأنه إذا لم يقم بحقها أثم واستحق العقوبة العاجلة والآجلة. كذا في السراج المنير. وفي اللغات: العرفاء في النار، أي: على خطر وفي ورطة الهلاك والعذاب، لتعذر القيام بشرائط ذلك، فعليهم أن يراعوا الحق والصواب. (عون المعبود، شرح سنن أبي داود، كتاب الخراج والفيئ والإمارة، باب في العرافة).
وبناءً على ما تقدم نقول: إن المسلم مطلوب منه أن يتحرى الحلال، وأن يبتعد عن الحرام ومواطن الشبهات، وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الحلال بيّن، والحرام بيّن، وبينهما أمور مشتبهات لا يعلمها كثير من الناس، فمن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه، ومن وقع في الشبهات وقع في الحرام" رواه البخاري ومسلم. فلا تعمل في هذه الإدارات حتى تطلع على أنظمتها وقوانينها، وتعرف مدى موافقتها للشرع من عدمه. والله أعلم. 
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...atwaId&Id=5811

----------


## لجين الندى

فتح الله عليكم.. ونفع بكم .. وجزاكم خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*وكان مما يذكر في مناقب الأمراء والحكام أنهم لا يفرضون المكوس على الناس بل يسقطونها عنهم .
قال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 20 / 531 :**
**نُوْرُ الدِّيْنِ مَحْمُوْدُ بنُ مَحْمُوْدِ بنِ زِنْكِي التُّرْكِيُّ 
**صَاحِبُ الشَّامِ، المَلِكُ العَادِلُ، نُوْرُ الدِّيْنِ، نَاصِرُ أَمِيْرِ المُؤْمِنِيْنَ، تَقِيُّ المُلُوْكِ، لَيْثُ الإِسْلاَمِ،.....**
وَكَانَ يَقُوْلُ: طَالمَا تَعرضتُ لِلشَّهَادَة، فَلَمْ أُدْرِكْهَا.*
*قُلْتُ: قَدْ أَدْركهَا عَلَى فِرَاشه، وَعَلَى أَلسَنَة النَّاس : نُوْر الدِّيْنِ الشَّهِيْد،* *وَالَّذِي أَسقط مِنَ* *المُكُوْس** فِي بِلاَده، ذكرتُه فِي (تَارِيْخِنَا الكَبِيْر) ..أهـ
**
وقال في كتابه تاريخ الإسلام 39 / 28 :
*... ثم دخل نور الدين قلعة الموصل، فأقام بها سبعة عشر يوماً، وجدد مناشير ذوي المناصب، فكتب منسوراً لقاضيها حجة الدين ابن الشهرزوري، وتوقيعاً لنقيب العلويين، وكتب منشوراً بإسقاط المكوس والضرائب، فما أعيدت إلا بعد وفاته...أهـ

----------


## لجين الندى

بارك الله فيكم .. ونفع بكم

ومن القصص التي تثبت تحريمها الا عند الضرورة القصوى بعد خلو بيت المال:

ما جاء في حسن المحاضرة في تاريخ مصر والقاهرة (2/ 105)
لما خرج السلطان الظاهر بيبرس إلى قتال التتار بالشام، أخذ فتاوى العلماء بأنه يجور له أخذ مال من الرعية ليستنصر به على قتال العدو، فكتب له فقهاء الشام بذلك، فقال: 
هل بقي أحد؟ فقيل: نعم، بقي الشيخ محيي الدين النووي، فطلبه فحضر، فقال: اكتب خطك مع الفقهاء، فامتنع. فقال: ما سبب امتناعك؟ فقال: أنا أعرف أنك كنت في 
الرق للأمير بندقدار، وليس لك مال. ثم من الله عليك، وجعلك ملكًا. وسمعت أن عندك ألف مملوك، كل مملوك له حياصة من ذهب، وعندك مائتا جارية، لكل جارية حقٌّ من
الحلي، فإذا أنفقت ذلك كله، وبقيت مماليك بالبنود الصوف بدلًا عن الحوائص، وبقيت الجواري بثيابهن دون الحلي، أفتيتك بأخذ المال من الرعية. فغضب الظاهر من كلامه،
 وقال: اخرج من بلدي -يعني دمشق- فقال: السمع والطاعة! وخرج إلى نوى، فقال الفقهاء: إن هذا من كبار علمائنا وصلحائنا، وممن يقتدى به، فأعده إلى دمشق، فرسم برجوعه.
 فامتنع الشيخ، وقال: لا أدخلها والظاهر بها. فمات الظاهر بعد شهر.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

فائدة طيبة ، نفع الله بكم .

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

السلام عليكم .. المكوس من المحرمات بالاجماع ، وأفضل من حرر مواطن النزاع فيها  - في حال الضرورة - في حدود اطلاعي : الامام الشاطبي في الاعتصام و الامام الجويني في الغياثي ، ومن المعاصرين الخبير المالي رفيق المصري في فقه المعاملات المالية ، وتكلم الفقيه ابن حجر المكي في كتاب الزواجر عن حكم تولي جباية المكوس .

----------


## لجين الندى

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكر الله لكم.. ونفع بكم ..

----------


## محمد رفيق الشوبكي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

الاخوة الكرام والاخوات الكريمات

يرجى العلم أني طالب دكتوراة في الشريعة والقانون أكتب رسالة في موضوع الضرائب، ومحتاج لرسالة (الضرائب في النظام المالي الإسلامي) لإبراهيم خريس.
إذا كان بالامكان ارجو تزويدنا بنسخة الكترونية من الرسالة او تصويرها لنا لوجه الله تعالى، وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتكم علم ينتفع به.
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
حياك الله أخانا الفاضل .
لعل هذا يفيدك :
http://ecat.kfnl.gov.sa:88/ipac20/ip...nu=search&ri=1

----------


## محمد رفيق الشوبكي

بوركت أخي أبو مالك لكن الرابط لا يعمل

----------

